# Some nice group shots, loads of bhp



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

As Sunday was quite nice thought we would go for a bit of a drive, anyway as al the cars were clean it didn't take too long for the idea to take some pictures. Now I'm nowhere as good as others on here so excuse the poor pictures, but thought you may like to have a look.

Cheers




























and my favourite.8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics TTej, where have you been? Thought u had an R8 for abit as well?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice shots mate which car is yours :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Tej, we still need to arrange a shoot, with whatever car you're in now 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OMG! Lovin all those cars... apart from the R8, that Cayenne is really standing out! I'm becoming a lover of that car...! (maybe coz its what I drive in the week...?) BMW on the M6 rims is looking pretty phat too!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey scotty ive been working hard and been off line for a while.

Andy mine is in the second pic the white transit at the back of the alley.

Dean definitely have to meet for a shoot. i juts looked at the pictures you took of the bikes and OMG they are stunning, why do mine always look crap. Actually I don't know if i want to meet you, cause after that ill probably never take another picture again. I definitely need a tripod though.

Adam that Cayenne is a TechArt Magnum, its such a beast. We all swapped cars and i took that through some country lanes. Its unbelievable something the size of a house is so fast, he's actually selling that now. i think black 22" TechArt wheels would suit you! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

haha.... i think so too.... but i can just about get insured on the Cayenne S at the moment... so i'll stick to that!

a man can dream tho, right?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Dean definitely have to meet for a shoot. i juts looked at the pictures you took of the bikes and OMG they are stunning, why do mine always look crap. Actually I don't know if i want to meet you, cause after that ill probably never take another picture again. I definitely need a tripod though.


haha, cheers!

Just let us know when suits you and we'll try and get something sorted!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's from the white R8. 
Pitty that some people parced those ugly older car's so close to the R8. 
It disturbes the beautiful lines from the R8 :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad you stopped teasing and posted these Tej  8)

Nice line up...now I'm getting the number 1769 from somewhere...can't think why :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Glad you stopped teasing and posted these Tej  8)
> 
> Nice line up...now I'm getting the number 1769 from somewhere...can't think why :roll: :wink: :lol:


"must be 5 mates racing"

lol - u slag Tej


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Andy mine is in the second pic the white transit at the back of the alley.


Good to see you are moving up in the world mate :wink: are you going to inters this year :?:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice pics TTej


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Paul you must be either very good with your engine outputs or more likely trying to find more pics. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> Paul you must be either very good with your engine outputs or more likely trying to find more pics. :wink:


 :lol: :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Having driven them all Tej, given a pot full of keys in front of you, which would you take home if you had to pick one?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Having driven them all Tej, given a pot full of keys in front of you, which would you take home if you had to pick one?


oohhh that's a good question.

The BMW is fun but I think the 330 is too thirsty for what you get in return. Its no M3 that's for sure, plus I'm not a massive convertible fan so that's last place.

The TT, I don't think I will ever sell. To the side that goes.

RS4 vs Techart Magnum. both 4 doors, proper seats and full of toys. I think if i had to pic between the two id take the TechArt just because you can do anything in that car, shops, long distance runs, even just putting garden rubbish in the back. It really can be used everyday. The things i hated were the front bumper and the Auto box.

but was there any doubt........ it'd have to be the R8. The only way i can describe it would be a laser guided missile, that roars down the street, takes every corner you throw and if your not in a racing mood, will effortlessly take you to the shops and back without so much as a bark......well until that 5year old boy inside you jumps out and nails the throttle to the floor! lol

it doesn't have back seats for the kids, but public transport is meant to be pretty good nowadays, plus it might stop the steam of obese children if they have to walk. LOL (you can tell im not a dad yet)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Heavy Metal. :wink:

Nice phots


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

nice shots, but is who's is the R8?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like a godfather 'mafia type' gathering [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTej said:


> Adam that Cayenne is a TechArt Magnum, its such a beast. We all swapped cars and i took that through some country lanes. Its unbelievable something the size of a house is so fast, he's actually selling that now. i think black 22" TechArt wheels would suit you! :wink:


Is the Magnum based on the Cayenne S or Cayenne Turbo out of interest?

Looks ace


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Different...


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Amazing to see how small the TT looks compared to the other cars.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jam said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Adam that Cayenne is a TechArt Magnum, its such a beast. We all swapped cars and i took that through some country lanes. Its unbelievable something the size of a house is so fast, he's actually selling that now. i think black 22" TechArt wheels would suit you! :wink:
> ...


His one is based on the Cayenne S, but you can get one based on the turbo that has 650BHP!



coupe-sport said:


> Different...


apart from the colour, how so?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Different as in 'a bit different'


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Different as in 'a bit different'


so polite, we describe the front as 'ugly as sin' lol

Best compliment was from Jay Kay so said his cayenne looked girly next to this one. :lol:

but it does look scary in your rear view mirror.


----------

